# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [christian frappa] Bonjour  tous

## christian frappa

Bonjour  tous, je m'appelle Christian, jhabite en auvergne (hte Loire).je suis dbutant en informatique, aprs 5 ans d'autodidacte j'ai suivi une formation de 8 mois  Clermont Ferrand dont l'intitul  tait: infos graphie et cration de sites internet.
je suis passionn de danses traditionnelles, prsident d'une petite association de musique et danse, et accessoirement "webmaster" du site de la dites association.
http://www.dansesauvergne.fr

voila je vais aller sur le forum pour trouver des rponses  mes problmes, merci

----------


## vpourchet

Bienvenue Christian  ::ccool::

----------

